# Test stand run with AF336 with Lionel resistor



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

As you can see Mopac, my Northern runs quite well and smokes. The only problem is that I noticed a broken drive bar while filming. If I am lucky to find a part, I will replace it later.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks good and the airflow is strong, lifting the smoke nicely.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

What was the issue with the smoke resistor?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Jwh2000 said:


> What was the issue with the smoke resistor?


No issue. Just replaced the wire with a resistor. Mopac had asked about it. As you can see, it is working good!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Lots of smoke Fred, looks good. The valve link part # is XA 10057-L valve link assembly. Portlines list it under linkage @ $14.95. I didn't see it listed with the Train Tender but a call to Jeff might get you different results. Is the rod broken at the mount on the crank pin?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Lots of smoke Fred, looks good. The valve link part # is XA 10057-L valve link assembly. Portlines list it under linkage @ $14.95. I didn't see it listed with the Train Tender but a call to Jeff might get you different results. Is the rod broken at the mount on the crank pin?


Yes at the crank pin. It was OK but when I tested it today I noticed it broken.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice Broke !!! Glad you got it back together. Those northerns are just super.
Thanks for the video.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Lots of smoke Fred, looks good. The valve link part # is XA 10057-L valve link assembly. Portlines list it under linkage @ $14.95. I didn't see it listed with the Train Tender but a call to Jeff might get you different results. Is the rod broken at the mount on the crank pin?


Thanks Cramden! Jeff didn't have one, Doug does and I am awaiting a price from Rishelam. 
Incidentally, Rishemlam sells some very nice and restored stuff. I recently purchased some AF 726 and 727 roadbed from them. What came looked almost as good as new. The had spent time and money to wash them with Armor All Tire cleaner and then treated them with Armor All Tire Shine. I couldn't have been happier when compared to some of the junk that I had bought on eBay sight unseen! :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Talking about buying stuff, I have been keeping an eye out for the K-line 27" curves.
flyguy55 had some but I did not see it in time and it is sold. I had an ebay listing with
12 27" curves, some K-line straight, a rerailer (which I have none) and a 90 degree crossing (which I do have and won't be using). Well the listing ended yesterday evening and I forgot about it and was at that evil house of sin. I should have thrown a bid in on it. I see the track every once in awhile so I will get some. You think the K-line curves are expensive I think those rerailers go for way too much. If you watch you can find the 27" curves for around 4 bucks each piece. Takes 12 for a circle.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want the rubber roadbed for the 27"R curves it is also very expensive if you can even find any. I have 12 unused, maybe I should sell them. I was buying the rerailers for $10 E w/o box, $20 LNOB. They are necessary in the layout. You just need to redirect some of the Casino budget.
The crossings work well if you have a 2 loop layout. The crossings can be cut short to allow the inner track to access a yard outside the outer loop.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like to get at least 2 rerailers for each loop. I would gladly pay 10.00 but not willing to pay 25.00, and that's what many go for on ebay. I need to get to a train show.
Most sellers at the show may ask a lot but most are willing to bargain. Especially if you 
are buying multiple items. I usually don't try to bargain on one item. You have to remember they brought the stuff to sell not to carry it home.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice smoke! I got the resisters but have been away and then busy with other projects. Too many hobbies/projects and things take me awhile. When I get to it hope my engines turn out as well. Great job!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> No issue. Just replaced the wire with a resistor. Mopac had asked about it. As you can see, it is working good!


Is this the same engine/Lionel resister that quit smoking for you shortly after you put in the the Lionel resister? From 3/13 post "Bad news! After running for about fifteen minutes the smoke stopped. I will wait a few days before I tear it down again to check the resistor for an open." You thought may have been damaged when reinstalling the red smoke tube.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the same engine/Lionel resister that quit smoking for you shortly after you put in the the Lionel resister? From 3/13 post "Bad news! After running for about fifteen minutes the smoke stopped. I will wait a few days before I tear it down again to check the resistor for an open." You thought may have been damaged when reinstalling the red smoke tube.


Yes, I don't why it had stopped before. My old age I suppose.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

So it just started working again? Sweet! Sounds like perhaps just a loose wire then.


----------

